# Install Kodi (xbmc) for iOS to your iPad or iPhone Without Jailbreak



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I tried to install Kodi for IOS in I-pad using Macbook Air Laptop.

https://www.tvaddons.ag/kodi-ios-signing

But after I click "next" on step 5.

I get this screen 










and nothing about "fix issue" on screen.

Anybody knows how I can get the screen in step 6 here-

https://www.tvaddons.ag/kodi-ios-signing


I don't see any "Fix Issue " button-

Step 6: When prompted with the “No matching provisioning profiles found” error, Click on the “Fix Issue” button to correct it.


Thanks

Zhong


----------

